#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Integração PABX com o MK-Auth a partir de R$ 49,90

## eassis

Trabalhamos com PABX Asterisk com foco em Call Center Receptivo e temos integração com o MK Solutions e agora a pedido de um cliente fizemos uma integração com o MK-Auth e venho compartilhar caso alguém possa ter interesse.

Montei um cenário para testes.

Deixei um Servidor com o MK-AUTH 19.01 :: K4.9:

http://pabx.telefonasti.com.br/admin/
Usuário: admin
Senha: 123

Telefone para teste:
19 2660-1199

Clientes para testes, podem cadastrar novos.

Cliente José Dias - Bloqueado
CPF: 036.437.190-00


Maria Vitoria - Desbloqueado
CPF: 730.395.840-14


Tony Stark - Desbloqueado
CPF: 197.979.050-71

Quando ligar no numero ele tenta identificar o telefone cadastrado, caso identifique, verifica se tem alguma pendencia, caso tenha pendencia ele pergunta se o cliente deseja receber o boleto por e-mail ou falar com um atendente.

Caso não tenha pendencia ele dá opções de Suporte, Comercial ou Financeiro.
Qualquer opção que ele escolha é aberto na Guia Suporte um Chamado em Aberto onde o atendente pode continuar o atendimento.
Também é salvo dentro deste atendimento o áudio da gravação e caso deseja uma nota ao final do atendimento.

Caso não identifique o cliente pelo telefone ele tem a opção de escolher que já é cliente e digitar o código, cpf ou cnpj.

Ou ele pode escolher falar com o Comercial ou Financeiro.

Sempre abrindo um Ticket no Suporte, Chamados Abertos.

Caso queiram um teste mais especifico podemos logar uma conta e um ramal conectando direto em seu MK-Auth.

Nosso core não é o MK-Auth e sim o PABX.

Durante o horário comercial temos um ramal logado para atender as ligações de teste.

Esse preço iremos manter por somente 15 dias.

Eduardo Assis
Telefona STi
19 4042-5008

----------

